# exposure for emulsion



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Peeps,

Just want to check.

after applying the emulsion on screen, how long can you keep it before exposure.

tried it 3 times, after applying the emulsion, left it in the box (dark box) between 24 to 48 hours, when i try to expose an image on the emulsion. i cannot expose for i think the emulsion already hardened. or over exposed maybe?

Please advice.

Thank you for your help.

Gary


----------



## mcjizm (Jan 5, 2012)

What kind of emulsion are you using? This was a problem I didnt know I had when I first started. I used a very quick exposing emulsion (10-15 seconds) and could never get my screen to clear.

Also what kind of light are you using in your dark room? Could it be exposing your emulsion while you are coating it? 

For a test, you can take a screen that is just coated and dry, for say an hour and not expose it, just take it to the pressure washer, or hose. It should dissolve. Hopefully there wasnt an accident where your emulsion got exposed in the container...

Just a couple of thoughts...


----------



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

mcjizm said:


> What kind of emulsion are you using? This was a problem I didnt know I had when I first started. I used a very quick exposing emulsion (10-15 seconds) and could never get my screen to clear.
> 
> Also what kind of light are you using in your dark room? Could it be exposing your emulsion while you are coating it?
> 
> ...


The emulsion i'm using is P5C, pre mixed emulsion solution. I'm asking for the specs from the vendor on the speed rating of this chemical. 

I'm using a yellow bulb (not incandescent bulb) when i'm applying the emulsion.

I will try the test that you detailed above and update the thread later.


----------



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

mcjizm said:


> What kind of emulsion are you using? This was a problem I didnt know I had when I first started. I used a very quick exposing emulsion (10-15 seconds) and could never get my screen to clear.
> 
> Also what kind of light are you using in your dark room? Could it be exposing your emulsion while you are coating it?
> 
> ...


The emulsion i'm using is P5C, pre mixed emulsion solution. I'm asking for the specs from the vendor on the speed rating of this chemical. 

I'm using a yellow bulb (not incandescent bulb) when i'm applying the emulsion.

I will try the test that you detailed above and update the thread later.

Photo of the emulsion is attached.


----------

